# iStick Mini



## annemarievdh (15/3/15)

Hi, just want to find out who has stock of the iStick Mini


----------



## Riddle (15/3/15)

Www.vapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (15/3/15)

Not sure now where else I saw it


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/eleaf-istick-50w-4400mah/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/15)

http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-...k-Express-Kit-OLED-Screen-MOD-Battery-4400mAh


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

She is looking for the iStick Mini, @Rob Fisher - http://vapeshop.co.za/Batteries/Mini-iStick-eleaf#all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/15)

Andre said:


> She is looking for the iStick Mini, @Rob Fisher - http://vapeshop.co.za/Batteries/Mini-iStick-eleaf#all



Whoops!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/3/15)

Thank you guys, I'm looking for a tiny vape for a friend. He needs a tiny device that will give a good vape for stealth vaping.


----------



## brads (15/3/15)

Vapeking PTA has

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (16/3/15)

brads said:


> Vapeking PTA has


Another Midstreamer ... hey @brads

On that note ... so if VK Pta has, does it mean it was in stock at the HO shop at some stage? I don't remember seeing it on the website? @Stroodlepuff would it be that the agents have items that were never sold at HO? just curious ...


----------

